# XXXXIII Apimondia International Apicultural Congress



## Barry (Dec 28, 1999)

Dear Sirs,

We are pleased to invite you to cooperate and participate in the XXXXIII Apimondia International Apicultural Congress that will be held in the capital of Ukraine – Kyiv, from September 29 till October 4, 2013. This Congress is going to be the biggest global beekeeping event in the history of the Apimondia International Federation of Beekeepers’ Associations.

The Apimondia Congress in Ukraine gives an opportunity for fruitful cooperation to both the leading experts of beekeeping sector from all over the world and the specialists in related areas, such as crop production; ecology; environmental protection; food quality control; development of modern mechanization, advanced equipment and containers, etc.

At present, the registration to the Apimondia Congress is going on and you have a chance to register as a Delegate to the Congress at the lowest price possible.

By registering as a Full Delegate to the Apimondia Congress you will be given an opportunity to participate in all programs of this event; to be informed about the research works of the scientists from all over the world and about the latest technological innovations presented at the ApiExpo-2013; to establish new contacts with the exporters and importers and simply to enjoy the possibility to communicate with like minded people and to discover Ukraine and the Ukrainians.

You can use the advantages of paying for the Delegate Registration to the Congress with a credit card directly on our website or use bank transfer.

Please follow this link to register and participate in the XXXXIII International Apimondia Congress. <http://apimondia2013.org.ua/en/registration/>

Should you have further question, do not hesitate to contact us.


Yours faithfully,
Tetyana Vasylkivska
President
XXXXIII International Apicultural Congress


----------

